# IUI 1st attempt.



## melrobs76 (Jun 17, 2009)

Can someone please help me, Ive just had my 1st iui and am now in my 2ww and like you all
im soooo nervous already  I had a medicated cycle and i just want to know if this hasnt worked
for me, when am i most likely to see af? Not that i want a visit from her tho!!


----------



## cat1608 (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi melrobs76.

Come and join us on the IUI part 212 general chit chat. Full of lovely ladies who can give advice.

I am shortly to embark on my first session of IUI, so am excited but nervous in equal measure!!

Cx


----------



## amanda28 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi,

I had my first IUI last saturday and am also in my 2ww, I can't wait to take a test, I am getting all the signs like bloated, stomach cramps and sore breasts and today I even felt sick, I am thinking this is a sign of the medication that I am taking as I have PCOS have had a stimulated cyle, the wait is killing me so I know exactly what your going through at the moment.
I am new to this site, I wonder if anyone can help both of us as I am not sure how to post :-(


----------



## cat1608 (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi Amanda,

Please do go on the IUI part 212 ( think that's what it's called) as there are so many ladies on there with fab advice and they are very supportive.

Give it a whirl!

Good luck with your 2ww.  Hope you get a   at end of it!

Cx


----------



## tkbearlowey (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi,

i am waiting for my 1st ICI and am so nervous as have so many emotions, didnt realise i had so many.
Hope to get the 1st treatment next month, just waiting for the appointment to confirm. have spent last 4 years waiting for results, period, ovulation.......

heres hoping

Trace xx


----------



## mariemitchell (Mar 26, 2010)

hi

just wondered how your getting on i too have just had my first iui and in 2 week wait im on day 11 at moment and sure that im starting to get period pains feeling a bit down and wondered if you have any advice 
     
[tr][td]


----------

